# Norwegian Anna Brekne: MV Debut



## Cpt Dick Brooks (May 13, 2013)

Sorry for the delay in replying to your message, but I'm still trying to get to grips with new touch scream laptop. I bought it last March, and spent the first six months working on the manuscript for my first book, 'The Black Ship's Odyssey'. Now that I am published with Amazon on Kindle, I'm trying to work out interneting. You are not in this book, but you definitely are in my next one, 'The Judas Kiss', covering the 18 months I spent in the Caribbean with Debut. While I was in Samoa, I married an eighteen year old Samoan princess, Mariana. She was the only other woman to work as engineer on board Debut, as you did. We travelled all over the South Seas, just the two of us, working as a dive support vessel, as well as a full salvage ship. As you may know, Debut was wrecked on Emily Reef, 25 miles SE of Cooktown, and rests there as a monument to freedom, liberty and adventure. All the best, Cpt Dick Brooks.


----------



## Cpt Dick Brooks (May 13, 2013)

*I've finally found Anna!*

After much searching and enquiries, I finally made contact with Anna on the Forum, 'Looking for old crew-mates', on the Shipsnostalgia website. We exchanged threads together. Thank you, Shipsnostalgia. Dick Brooks.


----------

